# What the.... does anyone know??



## coonluv2990 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, I want to go to Oklacon this October, but thier site is STILL broken!! I want to register now, to maybe save money and junk, does anyone know if they have a working site? Right now i have been trying to use oklacon.com but its no good...

*GRRRRRRR* 

please help me

thanks to all

Carrie


----------



## Istanbul (Apr 13, 2009)

I know that it's a work in progress. You SHOULD be able to register - I did - but if not, consider using the Contact page, which is still functional.


----------



## frisse (May 8, 2009)

thats a litle to far away for me


----------

